# Rotary S13/14



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

I was considering getting a dead s13, and swapping in a 200hp mazda 13b rotary from a FC rx-7, that i can get for a few hundred dollars. This wouldnt be my primary car, I have a 240sx right now i want to put a sr20 into.. but anyways the question is. What do you guys think of this? what will be needed along the lines of making the engine run in the s13.

The reduced weight, and having the engine set back farther in the engine would make it an excellent track car. And for alot less then trying to get ahold of a sr20. So what do you guys think? any one heard of anything like this? would it be similar to a 510 rotary swap?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i don't know what all will be needed, but a lot, that's for sure. to name a few the engine, tranny, ECU, harness, new mounts for engine, tranny, etc. 

that'll be a nice swap to do. those engines are really good, i just hope you have good, working knowledge of rotaries. 

have you checked prices for the 13BT (FD) or the 20B? those would be awesome to have as well. i'mm sure the 13BTs and the 20Bs would fit because i've seen a lot of AE86s w/20B swaps. 

good luck.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Actually there is a guy here in FL who had a 13B turbo in his 240 (S13). They used to call it the 240-7. From what I heard, it ran good, but he blew the motor. 

He's now running around with a RB25det and 550+ whp's (dyno proven) to boot.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

There is also a guy on i believe it is fresh alloy that did the swap but then got rid of it and has a supra engine in there now


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

do it if you have the means

i'd stick with the motor from the FC(assuming it came from a turbo II and not a NA), compared to the FD motor it will be cheaper to maintain and you will be able to get very close to the same kind of hp gains...parts from the FC will also be much easier to find.

this strikes me as being kind of ironic,
a guy over at the rx7 forums did a reverse of the swap your intending here (sr20det, of course)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *Actually there is a guy here in FL who had a 13B turbo in his 240 (S13). They used to call it the 240-7. From what I heard, it ran good, but he blew the motor. *


Kinda like what happens to 90% of all turbo 13Bs :\ To get that motor to produce a lot of power *without exploding*, you need a good bit of money. And to put a ROTARY in a 240SX?! Sounds kinda like the same difficulty level as swapping a rotary into a 510, except with a lot of other more modern shit cluttering up stuff under the hood. That is to say, REALLY FKN HARD. My advice: It would be really cool, but I don't think it'd be worth it at all, unless you have a lot of money, a lot of time, a LOT of mechanical know-how, and a lot of desire to spend all of that on something that's pretty pointless.

Don't mean to piss on your corn flakes or anything, but that's what I think. I'd say go with an RB-series motor; still pretty impressive and uncommon, easy to swap, and *plenty* of power


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, Jay240sx_92 is right. There will be A LOT of operations to perform to put the rotary in the 240SX. I would just go out and buy a RX-7. It would be way easier in every way. Besides, do you want a rotary in the 240, just to have it in there or is there some major goal your working towards besides a 240 with a rotary in it.


Think of it this way. You'll be laughing all the way to end of the finish line if you race most people with turbo rotary in 240, but do you really end up winning when you spend all that money?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

It would be cool but it would be ceaper to just buy a RX7 and throughing a 20b in it and run high 12's stock


----------

